# Pocket Watch With Problems



## mofo911 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi forum,

I have an old pocket watch (mid 20th century, i'm guessing). I inherited it from my great grandfather, and as long as it has been in my possesion it has never run.

I opened it up for the first time the other day, and I have two questions.

First of all, it looks like the hairspring is either bent or broken. I doubt the watch has any real value, but since it is an heirloom, I would like to see it running. Is it possible to find parts for old pocket watches (I don't know the origin of the movement - the second question is regading this), and is this something I can hope to repair myself, or should I find someone to repair it for me?

Second, I would like to know what make the watch is (I can't take any pictures of it right now, but I will post some later if need be)

The movement is almost identical to this picture from a forum on ebay:










My watch also has the cresent moon and star marking like in the picture.

Thanks,

Morten


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

With the watch being an Heirloom I would recommend not tackling this without some experiance in repair. It takes a while to find your fingers (build up the skill) required. The watch will benefit from a service too if its not run for years. The oils will have gummed up and you'll have excessive wear if it runs without lube. Hairsprings can be put back into shape with some practice and some fine tweezers. Steve Burrage at Ryte time would overhaul it for you. He does a mail order service sending by special delivery to a P/O box. He is highly regarded here on this forum. Or you could buy some cheap watches off the bay and have a crack at learning. It's a great hobby.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Wot Micky says above ^^^^^

also, if it is a three finger movement like above (your picture) and with a balance similar using the wee studs round the outside, it may be a pretty "good" movement and worth spending some time and money on, even just for the sentimental value. Steve will always quote you for free and offers good service and work when he tackles anything. Recommended! :yes:


----------



## mofo911 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,

Micky: My initial plan was to have someone service it for me, but it just occurered to me that if this was a really easy fix, I could try my hand at watch fixing using this (i am now back to my initial plan  )

Mel: I am guessing that "three finger movement" refers to the three structures next to, and under, the balance? if that is the case it is only a two finger movement, and it does not have the studs (I will try to post an image tonight). But even if my assumption about the value is correct, I would be willing to spend a little money to get it running.


----------



## mofo911 (Dec 28, 2010)

I found a picture which looks more like my watch (with the exception of the area where the cresent moon and star mark is on the original picture)


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll think this is possible to fix. does it swing at all? are u able to wind it up?

Its hard to say from pictures, go to a cerficated watchmaker. But i've worked alot on movements who looks almost the same as this, and its a easy fix. But nothing fir sure

MaylÃ©n


----------



## mofo911 (Dec 28, 2010)

It does not swing at all, which is not surpising when you look at the pictures I have now taken of it:










Here is a picture of the whole movement:










And here is one of the face:










and one of the back:










Can anyone provide some clues about the history of the watch?


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

auch









You might have a problem than=/

No idea, the biggest problem with old pocket watches is- hard to know where, who when :dntknw:

good luck


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Looking at the teeth on the escape wheel it looks like a cylinder escapement (NOT EASY TO WORK ON UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING)also it looks like the hairspring/balance spring has been pulled and miss-shaped between the regulator and stud point.

it will need a new hairspring/balance spring

PS the "fingers" are called bridges or c o c ks depending on how they are fixed to the mainplate :derisive:


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

It is an sylinder watch for sure, they were made late in the 1800=)

Looks like the balancehair have been moved like in: They tryed to adjust it, and not attached it well ebough. You see the tracks of it, and its not placed rigth. A good watchmaker would be abel to straighten it up=)


----------



## mofo911 (Dec 28, 2010)

Late 19th century sounds a bit old. The watch has an inscription with 1948 on it...

I wll definately try to have a watchmaker look at it.

Does anyone know if the cresent moon and star is the hallmark of the manufacturer? I read somewhere that it had to do with the alloy of the watch... can anyone confirm this?


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

Da cylindar often needs da tampon and pivots, but's it all doable, Ya? You see, da cylindar was never refined to da point of da lever escapement - but it's an heirloom and should be restored.

stiff muckler is in da House!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Didn't understand a word of that







Definitely getting old, whatever speak it is, it's as bad as text speak - - C U L8er :to_become_senile:


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

stiff has made a new special friend!

stiff muckler is in da HOUSE!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Cylinder escapement's can be very good and reliable when they are set up correctly and have no operational wear inside the barrel.

As others have said i would buy a few old movements from the 'bay and have a tinker with them before thinking about having a go at a watch with sentimental value, also a good read of a few watch books as well.........

In short, a few years of practice would be needed to gain the skills to repair your watch, the hairspring and balance is at the heart of the watch, as they say, knowledge has to be earned, it cannot be given!  Although we all try to help here  Also finger dexterity of the highest degree is also required........along with a calmness of mind..........not to mention expensive tools........

So........ i'd send it away to be mended :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Manufacturer was the Phenix Watch Co. (alias Dubail, Monnin, Frossard & Co.) from Porrentruy. That halfmoon and star was one of their trademarks.

Andreas


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

MO, Your watch was made by the Phenix watch company but it may have been made by 'SociÃ©tÃ© HorlogÃ¨re de Porrentruy' as it changed its name to 'Phenix Watch Co.' in the 1920s.

steve

PS if you've never worked on a watch, yours is not the one to start on


----------



## mofo911 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks all, for your insights. It is much appreciated.

/morten


----------



## mofo911 (Dec 28, 2010)

ahm... the faceshot is here:


----------

